# "Little Jon" Bowstring Jigs are Shipping!!



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

This is the swing arm assembly. It is shown with the removable helper post. In normal use, it can be rotated 90 degrees to open the string for applying the loop serving. It can open a bowstring or yoke cable assembly to about 10 inches in length to allow loop serving with a standard serving tool. It may also be rotated around for fabrication of shorter strings. It has two width positions. The one shown is for shorter loop servings used on compound strings and the outer position is used for longer loop servings used on recurve strings. All parts are nickel plated.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

The tensioner or tensioning unit is able to produce 300# of tensioning force from a compression spring. A built-in scale measures the compression of the spring. The drive screw is 1/2-10 ACME threaded. The aluminum casting is clear coated and the steel pieces are nickel plated.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Unistrut clamps on the tensioning unit are secured with a cross bar. This allows the easy repositioning of the tensioning unit.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

This procedure is for twisting a string. The drive screw is extended forward until it disengages the anti-rotation key. The tension unit is pulled back and locked into position. The crank will then twist the string between the separators. The string will be twist from the center out.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^^^


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

How much for the tensioner only?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh if you want to use it on a yellowstone or some of the other jigs. It will cost $200 and one yellowstone jig. Actually, I don't sell it seperately because it has bent any of the other jigs it was tried on.

If you have a jig similar to the yellowstone, do not try to mix components. You can use the one piece rail of the yellowstone, but you would be much better off outright selling your other jig and using mine.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*bowstringjigs.com has been updated*

I might make a note.

My ISP was bought by Warner Cable and my new e-mail address is:
[email protected]


----------



## Brown Dog (Oct 18, 2003)

*Private messages*

Deezlin,
Tried to send PM. AT said it would not work. Please advise.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, I had a little trouble with AT PM system the other day. When I changed my email address on AT it sent a confirmation email to my home computer. I couldn't answer it until later that evening.

That is why, I could receive PM's.

My web site is all updated. www.bowstringjigs.com


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I got my Little Jon bowstring jig this week. Now let me tell you not only was I totally happy with the jig but also with the service. I ordered it last Friday after I got off work, Tuesday after I got off work the jig was here. I couldnt believe how fast it got here . It is an unbelievable piece of equipment and worth every penny . Thank you Philip for a GREAT piece of equipment.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bow string from deezlin*

i just want to say i had pleasure to buy from phill,he made me a set of strings on the jig he is selling,great job,and top of the line to deal with.went out of his way to help me out.if i was looking to buy from him i wouldn't hesitate a minute to buy from him.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you, Jim and Rich for your kind words. This jig is awesome and the serving winder, soon to be released, will make it fabulously.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Attending ATA show*

I have a booth reserved for the ATA show this year.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^^


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*Up Top...*

..for one of the best jigs ever made! :wink:


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

been shooting string and cable made from this jig,from deezlin.no stretch on my set,deezlin did a great job on them,jim


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yep, I bought the string jig from Philip and made a new set of strings for my Trykon. I made the strings about a week ago and just had them hanging around till I had time to put them on. Put them on this last weekend and went to the indoor range and shot the bow about ten times to set the string and cables in then put the peep in and put a twist in the string to set the peep and shot it again. *ZERO* peep rotation . Have never been able to make this good of a string before. Best jig on the market bar none.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*ttt*

tttt


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I will be at the ATA show this year. My booth number is 509.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

the string and cable you built for me on your jig is doing great.absolutely no movement since i put them on my bow,Jim


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Yep, I bought the string jig from Philip and made a new set of strings for my Trykon. I made the strings about a week ago and just had them hanging around till I had time to put them on. Put them on this last weekend and went to the indoor range and shot the bow about ten times to set the string and cables in then put the peep in and put a twist in the string to set the peep and shot it again. *ZERO* peep rotation . Have never been able to make this good of a string before. Best jig on the market bar none.


I hate to brag about the Little Jon, but I have too. This jig really does take so much guess work out of string building. All of the strings I have built on it, I have never had a complaint from a customer.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

Deezlin said:


> I hate to brag about the Little Jon, but I have too. This jig really does take so much guess work out of string building. All of the strings I have built on it, I have never had a complaint from a customer.



I just received my Little Jon jig and it is truly an exceptionally well designed and brilliantly conceived product! Thanks Deezlin... it is awesome and just what the archery industry needed!!
Eric Springer


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*String Twisting for all the owners of a Little Jon*

Since the invention of the twisting crank, I have been totally amazed at the improvement of string quality. However, I still was not completely satified with the results and felt there could be further improvement. 

Many people believe that tensioning alone with insure a string against peep sight rotation problems. However, I believe that applying excessive tension may also be determential to the life of the string as well. I therefore, have been looking for a better way of tensioning and twisting the string. Sometimes, you tend to over look the obvious, but the other day, I stumbled over the answer.

Twisting needs to be done under a preload. I added a thin washer under the spring and greased it well. This formed a thrust type of washer. There is already a washer under the spring and I am not sure this is absolutely necessary. Here is the rest of the proceedure:


Remove the hex nut from the rod
Install the twisting crank ( I allow two threads to show)
Loosen the tensioning unit mounting bolts
Pull the string tight with the tensioning unit and secure it
Install the string seperators
Hold the rod end of the tensioner and turn the twisting crank to produce about 100# of tension
Tighten the thumb screw on the twisting crank.
Twist the string as necessary.

As the turning force required to do this is considerable, I will probably increase the length of the crank in the future, but this produces a more uniform twisted string and improve the reliability of the string.
I just thought, I would pass this idea along.


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

When will the winder be ready?:teeth:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

hdhunter said:


> When will the winder be ready?:teeth:


I will have some available after the ATA show!! However, the price is more than I anticipated. I have one on my jig at home now. It is routinely doing over 10 inches per minute. It is preform best with the BCY No 26 serving tool. I did one 37" Mathews idler roller serving in 3 minutes flat, but I haven't had a chance to do that long of a serving again.


If you have every seen the prototype, this unit is a considerable improvement. It is basically completely of a cast aluminum construction and uses Teflon bearings to eliminate contamination of the string with any oils or grease. There has been more balancing preformed. 

I am hoping to firm up the prices, and will have some pictures and perhaps a video posted soon on my web site.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Price Increase*

I am currently out of jigs. The jigs and winders will be shipping after the ATA show. Jan. 22th.

I would like to continue making the jigs at the original price, but I can't. We have went though and re analyzed the labor and other cost factors. The retail shipped price of the jig will now be $625.

The winder will also be available after the show. Its retail will be $850 shipped.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

*$625 ????*

I was looking on your website and I thought that the $625 was a typo. I had been planning to buy one of your jigs, but I think you just priced yourself right out of a sale. I have talked to some other guys that make their own strings and I can tell you that they were all a little surprised at the price. Anyways, best of luck to you with the jig. It seems to have quite the reputation for being a solid piece of equipment. I guess that I will never know now.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

A person has to make money on his investment. Buy a yellowstone and pay 400 and not have half the string jig that Phil makes. I am sure if you were producing them , you would like to see a profit also. I already have mine but I still would have paid the 625 for it.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey spotshooter, 
why don't you sell me yours for $325 and then you can go ahead and buy one for $625. I am sure that it makes a good string, definitely more repeatable and consistent that they yellowstone jig, but, now you would just about have to be planning to go into business selling strings to be able to afford one. 
I guess that I shouldn't complain since I am willing to spend $600-700 on a new bow every other year or so. By the way, I never said anything about him making a profit or not. I just find it a little funny that when the manufacturing process was re-evaluated that the price didn't just increase by let's say $50, but that it essentially doubled. 
Deezlin, I am not trying to offend you or anyone else, I was just a little surprised by the price increase. I had just told my wife that I was planning to purchase one of your jigs in about three weeks or so as I have put a little money aside, but now I am going to have to re-evaluate my financial situation and see if I can afford it in another 3 or 4 months.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Yep, That's a substantial price increase however I doubt Dezzlin is getting rich of these things as well

I can think of about 100 different reasons why a small proprietor may have miss anticipated the cost of manufacturing. From my understanding this is a one man show I doubt all the fancy and latest analytical tools are available. 

As far as if it is worth it .. If you purchase the "benchmark" from what others seem to compare manufactured string jigs to .. And purchase the post, Stretcher , Video and so on .. all the things you get when you purchase a Little John.. You are looking around the $425.00 mark. So this is $225.00 or so on top of that .. Is it worth it ?? Only you can decide 

IS a top of the line Hoyt worth $200.0 more then there midline.. Top of the line Sure Lock worth more $100.00 then the low end?? The list in the archery world goes on and on…

You know how much material goes into a $100.00 set of winners choice strings?? About $6.00 MY COST and I bet Winners Choice gets a break on materials. So over time it still works out to be substantial savings. When you make 2 more quality strings then normal you break even at the higher price point the Little Johns are now selling at. You had to make about 4 or 5 strings at the old price point to break even , Now you need two more or so on top of that 

Now why I am not SURE of this I bet sooner or later you may be able to purchase just the post at around the same price point you can my just the post form BCY. Even THOSE are better quality.. SO if you want just some post , or the whole system I would at least contact him and see what he can do.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

You made an excellent point there CenterX. I am not a string maker and don't plan to make strings for other people. I was simply excited about the idea that I could purchase a jig that would allow aftermarket quality construction of my strings and that it was comparable in price to other jigs. I guess more than anything I am just disappointed as now this jig is a little farther out of my reach. 
You and spotshooter both seem to think that I don't want Deezlin to profit from all of his hard work. I don't know where you got that notion from. I have heard and seen nothing but awesome reviews of this jig and I was looking forward to getting one a little sooner than later. Now, I am going to have to wait and save a little more. 
I would say that more than anything I was just disappointed and surprised. Hey, that's life. I will still buy one when I can afford it. 
Deezlin, be warned, I will be placing an order in the future. :wink:


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

No, I did not get that from you at all. I was only explaining how I could see the reason for the jump. Since I think he probably just got through his first "run" of version 2 he just now has an idea what it's going to take going forward. I could really see a small time operator getting though a batch of 10 or so of any product. Sit back and realize he took a couple of thousand dollar loss on it. … So what to do?? Next batch need to go up a couple of hundred. Unfortunately not being a high volume product the price needs to be set for the FEW that's going to be sold instead of the many

Frankly it’s not the stretcher that impresses me much. Don't get me wrong it is WELL worth it and it's "micro" adjustable.. As in sometimes I set the post and then set the string a 1/8 inch longer just by the turn of the nut on the stretcher. Just some of the things you can not do if you have to adjust the swing arms as a whole. However as far as just stretching a string while it is on some post .. Well there is a whole bunch of ways a person could do that in there garage

However the POST … MOST people are just not going to be able to come up with tanks like these at home. The strength is supreme and the little post ( on top of the tank of a base) makes all sizes of end loops a dream to close . The combination makes very nice and very accurate strings. Let's not forget you can put twist in them under tension . Something no other jig can do. With the tension these post can take failure could be hazardous to your health . You can buy cheaper post bust you can't put the tension on them these post can take 

$250.00 MORE for the BEST post .. BEST stretcher and a jig that can do stuff NO other jig can do… Pricy but worth it

However I admit I rig about 4 bows annually and sometimes play with sting/cable length to tweak performance. If I purchased Winners choice stings I would easily spend $400.00 a year with no opportunities to experiment. So I actually save money . If I was a new set a year and forget it kind of guy it would take 7 ( more if you take materials into account) years to break even


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I appreciate the input you offered there CenterX. That is what I love about this site... being able to talk, share, and learn from others with interests just like yours. I am definitely still going to buy a jig, and look forward to utlizing such a quality piece of equipment.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

> However I admit I rig about 4 bows annually and sometimes play with sting/cable length to tweak performance. If I purchased Winners choice stings I would easily spend $400.00 a year with no opportunities to experiment. So I actually save money . If I was a new set a year and forget it kind of guy it would take 7 ( more if you take materials into account) years to break even


You hit the nail on the head there, in 2004 I spent over 1000$ on strings. Not quite as much much as the last 2 years. 2005/2006 about 800$


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Actually that is what got me into string making 

1/2 pound spool is around $40.00 and makes around 10 sets of strings/cables.. When I was told this years ago I was mad as heck I was spending $40.00 on a set . Not to mention what they get today. 

Don't get me wrong. They are worth every penny if there are good and W/C are some of the best. However I felt it was a barrier to me shooting the best equipment I could. Not going to try another ( perhaps better) string material if you have A $100.00 set on your bow now. Need to tweak draw length 1/4 an inch??.. Tie up a new string… 

Ever wonder why SO many people seem to be getting into the string business as of late?? Turning 40 dollars of material into $1,000.00 of product in ther garage??


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> why don't you sell me yours for $325 /QUOTE] Actually , I paid 370 for it . I knew a good piece of equipment when I seen it and didnt hesitate to buy it when it became available. I have been watching for this jig when Phil first started designing it and showed pics of his initial development. So when he finally had them for sale I jumped on one right away. If Deezlin wants the difference from me for what I bought it for to what he is asking now , I would have no problem in sending the difference to him . *THAT* is how much I think of his invention.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe there will be an AT Super Green Light Special Sale!!!!:tongue: 

Then I'll buy the jig and the winder!!!!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Little Jon™ Serving Winder will debut at the ATA Show*

Please refer to this thread for discussion on the serving winder.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=434942


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*A new DVD will soon be available for the Little Jon™ Products*

Please refer to this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...53#post3885653

This DVD will be shipped with all Little Jon™ products.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Price increase*

This was unfortunate. When we first started to build these jigs. We always felt the price was too low. However, I felt that if I had of originally tried to charge the price I needed to really make a profit, then they would have not sold.

This was my first venture into manufacturing and I hoped we could find more efficient means of manufacturing. Unfortunately the labor cost were as high or higher than anticipated. Other factors also enter into the equation and this price became necessary to justify continued production.

Am I making any money? No, not really. The capital investment is and will continue to making the jigs non profitable for a while. As profits are realized they will be reinvested until the jigs production to meet the demand. This will result in no further price increase in the foreseeable future, but the jigs and winders may be difficult to produce in as timely a fashion as I wished.

Unfortunately, good machine shops are high volume operations, today. With the pressure of overseas labor, many have closed and the remaining ones are over burdened with work. This is no less true for the foundries in our country. My products are routinely being set back until more profitable jobs can be completed. This will also deter rapid expansion.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Why not keep all the profit for yourself ?*

No offense, Phil, but why do you bother with Dealers ?
If the profit margin isn't there, why not sell direct ?
Not talking about selling them cheaper direct either.
Although, if you did, you could probably sell at a higher percentage.
I guarantee, you could sell just as many direct without paying the middle man.
Stewart Bowman would not even bother to make his custom Accu-Riser II bows if he had to rely on dealers.
If you make an outstanding product, you don't need any dealers period ! 
Virtually no custom Knife, Bow, Fly fishing reel, or gun builders that I know use dealers.


Sag.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Sagittarius said:


> No offense, Phil, but why do you bother with Dealers ?
> If the profit margin isn't there, why not sell direct ?
> Not talking about selling them cheaper direct either.
> Although, if you did, you could probably sell at a higher percentage.
> ...


Yes, you are correct about increasing profits, but in most cases the dealers are my customers. I have a few string manufacturers which I deal with also. The bottom line is my products are not like bows, sights, or other general archery products. The are designed as more of a production machine and will enable many smaller archery shop to increase their business and provide a better service faster than they currently do.

Now, I know many of the dealers are not going to push my product, but they can also put it down. This gives them some incentive to promote my products. Several of my current dealers have more than doubled their money on sales of the jig alone. You have to remember if they sell a string jig locally then they have one less customer who is going to need them to make strings. Also the one they sell will also be used to make more strings locally. Most people who buy my jig are not going to confine their strings to their bows, but are going to make string for friends and family.

Retailers are not without costs in selling a product. They need to handle credit cards and collect sales taxes and other things. Internet sales and other direct sales are going to become more complicated in the future. The state goverments are not going to allow a tremendous amount of taxes to be lost over the internet and this is going to complicate the heck out of direct sales.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Shipment of jigs and winders will start in about 3 weeks.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

I had the opportunity to watch the Instructional video for the Little John Jig. *I must say, that winder is pretty slick.*

Nice looking stuff.:thumbs_up 

Bill


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Please, refer to this thread for information about the winder:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3975340#post3975340


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I thought, I would post a picture of a string I am working on. This is for my Scepter 3.5. What the heck is a Scepter 3.5? It is a Scepter 3 with Furious cams.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

The new Furious cam of Martins has a very tight entry nose on the string. I am not sure if it necessary, but I have been double serving at the base of the loop with .015. The top serving is .018 1D Brownell. The serving was machined served after the lead was cut off.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

The next part of this string which is interesting is a 20 strand 3 color twisting. There is six strands of red and black and 8 strands of bronze. Brownell Xcel. The bronze is seperated in 4 each at the peep. I constructed some double spool seperators out of 3 fender washers and 2 regular washers. The twisting was done under a 200 lb. preload. This gave very uniform color seperation.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

String jigs are in stock again.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have made an improvement to the twisting crank. I am now shipping it with every jig. I have elongated it from the original. This has basically eliminated the use of the ratchet wrench for tightening the screw. The longer crank works faster. When twisting under tension, you can also use higher preloads.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I just thought I would make a note of my move. The web site has the current information. My new address is 315 West Hydell Road, Chillicothe, OH 45601. Mail is being forwarded, but is being delayed some.

My new email address is [email protected]


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Pm Sent*

Pm Sent 
Thanks
J Heaton


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Deezlin

I have to compliment you on a superb piece of equipment. I drool when I look at the photos and would dearly love to have one but the price is a bit too high for me particularly if you add the murderous cost of postage to this remote place:sad: 

That said I still think this is the best made string jig I have ever seen and I think you deserve all praise fot it. Congratulations!!!


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Deezlin,
I got my jig yesterday and I made a few practice strings on it to get used to the 3 post design. It will take a little while for me to get comfortable as I am a 4-post kind of guy. Either way, thanks for an extremely well made piece of equipment. Being able to measure the tension quickly and effectively as well as being able to serve end loops and twist under tension is really awesome. 

Best of luck to you with future sales as these things are awesome. 
Thanks
Chad


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Always wanted to try my hand at string making and was going to buy when they first came out. Of coarse I wait and the price doubles. DAMN!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeap, I wish I could produce them cheaper, but I am not interesting in lowering the quality to do so.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Deezlin said:


> Yeap, I wish I could produce them cheaper, but I am not interesting in lowering the quality to do so.


I don't blame you. I could still kick myself though!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I was lucky I got mine when with the twisting crank it came to 370 I believe. But even if I hadnt gotten mine then I would still be getting one now. They are that good of a product. The strings I am able to produce now are great. I just set up my protec tonight with the new strings on them that I made from Deezlins jig. I shot 8 arrows put my peep in it and there is absolutely zero peep rotation on it . Nice to finally be able to do that .


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeap, even though I designed it, I am still amazed at its consistancy. That was my number one goal of the design. I used a D-loop to help control the string rotation. But, as an experiment, I have started using a release rope again. I haven't had any problems and actually enjoy using a rope for a change.

I don't build a lot of strings for people. I guess, I am a control freak and I like to build the strings, myself. Now, I have only heard good things about these strings and have had a few repeat orders from some customers.

That is really the best part of this jig. It produces consistance results.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Corsair said:


> Deezlin
> 
> I have to compliment you on a superb piece of equipment. I drool when I look at the photos and would dearly love to have one but the price is a bit too high for me particularly if you add the murderous cost of postage to this remote place:sad:
> 
> That said I still think this is the best made string jig I have ever seen and I think you deserve all praise fot it. Congratulations!!!


Well, thank you. I can certainly understand your concerns. If you have a good string maker in your area, then it may be better to have him fill your needs. I certainly don't think ever archer is going to own one.

But, many archers are in remote areas and do not have quick access to a ready made string. Basically, they have to be self sufficient. Many archers have several bows. I have five right, now. I know its sort of crazy, but I don't want to get rid of one. I keep looking at a couple of more. I have been selling a few jigs to bowhunting outfitters. They buy them as more of a service to their clients and sometimes have a small side businesses. A few are privately bought for small home shops, who use them to make their own strings and a few for friends. I've even had a couple of friends partnership and buy one and some clubs buy them.

The Little Jon jig is a superb machine. It will be a legacy of me in the archery world, because most will be making strings after I have gone. It basically built like a rock. I have analized the price and it has a lot more machining on it than you really consider. I have tried to find ways to lower the cost, but I can't without lower the quality. So, the price stands and the design stands.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Ttt*

Excellent Product ,highly Recommend!!!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I recently placed an add in the Outdoor Sportsman Guide. It is on page 18 and 19.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I will be a Nelsonville during the IBO shoot on Friday and Saturday, July 6 & 7. Stop by if you are at the shoot.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

^


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I saw this jig in motion at the ibo world shoot this past weekend. 

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


If i was into string making this is the string maker i would have to have for sure.

He sold the one he was using so he didn't have to haul it back home with him.

I know the guy he sold it too and he said it would cut his string making time way way down. 

I stood and visited with DEEZLIN for quite a while as it was a lot cooler where his set up was. INSIDE.:wink: AC


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*how much*

how much for the jig and the automatic winder?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks, archercharlie, it was nice meeting you at the show. I have sold several other machines since the show.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*string maker*

dezlin 

you built me a set of strings and cables on this jig,well after 1 year it has not changed.Great job???? the marks are right were it was set when i installed them 1 year ago

jim ,deer man in michigan


----------



## XX78Dad (Sep 13, 2004)

Dean Lawter said:


> how much for the jig and the automatic winder?


Has the price changed a lot since you introduced the jig in 2006?


----------



## lostn50s (Jul 27, 2006)

*Jig*

Deezlin;

PM SENT


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Yip*

Pm Sent ,need Reply Asap
Thanks


----------



## Greg M (Feb 7, 2007)

PM sent. Need reply.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have been on vacation, but all PM's have been answered.


----------



## Greg M (Feb 7, 2007)

*Jig Order*

Sent another email, ready to place order.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks, Greg M your stuff will arrive soon.


----------



## Greg M (Feb 7, 2007)

*Brilliant*

I just received my jig and it's far superior than I ever imagined. The quality is second to none. Anyone looking at making strings, I highly recommend Phil's jig. It may be more expensive than the mainstream jigs available, but the quality is 10 fold superior. Any hesitation you might have with the price will go straight out the window when you open the package. Now I can't wait to receive my winder next week......... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Greg M (Feb 7, 2007)

*Winder*

Phil, just got the winder delivered. And I thought the jig was well made. The winder is equally as good, right down to the spring loaded locking pins. You haven't missed a thing and put a lot of thought in your product. The entire jig and winder was delivered as ordered, as promised and on time. Excellent product and service...


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Greg M said:


> Phil, just got the winder delivered. And I thought the jig was well made. The winder is equally as good, right down to the spring loaded locking pins. You haven't missed a thing and put a lot of thought in your product. The entire jig and winder was delivered as ordered, as promised and on time. Excellent product and service...


I am glad to hear everything was delivered. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*VISA and MasterCharge Accept*

I am now going to be selling direct to shops and individuals. I am able to take VISA and Master Charge as well as PayPal.

The price of the jig shipped will be $550 shipped and the winder will be $900 shipped. If you buy them at the same time, the combined price will be $1400. I will be charging a 3.5% processing fee if you use a credit card. Ohio residents will also be charged 7% sales taxes.

Orders can be placed by phone at 740-773-7423 or on my cell phone at 740-649-4896. Both phones have answering systems. Leave a message and I will return a call as soon as possible.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Toll Free number*

800-437-9145


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Deezlin said:


> I am now going to be selling direct to shops and individuals. I am able to take VISA and Master Charge as well as PayPal.
> 
> The price of the jig shipped will be $550 shipped and the winder will be $900 shipped. If you buy them at the same time, the combined price will be $1400. I will be charging a 3.5% processing fee if you use a credit card. Ohio residents will also be charged 7% sales taxes.
> 
> Orders can be placed by phone at 740-773-7423 or on my cell phone at 740-649-4896. Both phones have answering systems. Leave a message and I will return a call as soon as possible.



Phil, I am seriously in the market for a jig. But I am completely confused, the price is all over the place. I realize it went up since your first post here but on the website it says it is $625 shipped? Which is it and what does it include for the $550 or $625 price? Also can you tell me why it is so much better then the Yellowstone at half the price?

Thanks!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you have jigs instock. Thanks,Dan


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

Bump for a GREAT guy (Phil) and an AWESOME product.....

I bought the Jig and winder and you can not ask for anything better.. Also Phil Knows his stuff about string making.

Thanks Phil and will be hearing from me very soon....

Rob Mauriello NJBB


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Sent you a PM bud!

Thanks!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bump*

bump


----------

